# help with surround system



## arej00dazed (Dec 28, 2007)

Hopefully someone can help me. I bought an AIWA surround system from a yard sale. It was missing one satellite speaker, so I substituted a set of speakers that I already had. The setup came with a receiver, CD disc changer, center speaker, 3 surround and subwoofer. I connected the CD player via R/L audio and connected my DVD player/DVR via optical cable. I only connected the two rear speakers (mine) since I already had those wires ran for those speakers. When I played the CD player and I believe the tuner, it played through the rear speakers (the volume level was really low even though the receiver volume was turned up, possibly just some tuning needed). But when I tried to select the setting for the DVD/DVR, there was no sound at all. I even took one of the optical cables and plugged it into the CD player and still a no go. I know the optical cables were working cause there was a red light coming from the end of the plug. I looked through the downloaded manual to see if I missed anything, but everything seemed OK. I wouldn’t think that NOT having the remaining speakers hooked up would cause this. This is the first time I’ve dealt with optical cables, could I have missed something? The optical ports in the receiver still had the removable plugs, so I’m assuming the ports are still good.

I have yet to plug in the front speakers. That will be my next option.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

The rear speakers do not carry very much information in a typical surround mix. Try hooking them up as the fronts and see if they play to a loudness level you're satisfied with.

Does the SS unit have a test tone generator? Give that a try to make sure all channels work.

Make sure the receiver is set to a standard SS program: Dolby 5.1 for example. Unless you've selected a SS simulation program there should be zero sound coming from the rears when playing a normal CD.

Bottom line: learn your unit. DL the manual if you can and read about its functions and how to activate the ones you want to use.


----------



## arej00dazed (Dec 28, 2007)

UPDATE:
The Aiwa receiver I have is model no. AV-DV75. I think I got it working last night, but I must have wired up the front speakers opposite of what they need to be and the rear left speaker isn’t very loud compared to the others. I’m just wondering if it would be worth upgrading the speaker system or just wait til I can afford a newer surround system. Also a real PITA “feature” about it is if I turn the volume up to high, the receiver shuts off and I have to unplug it for it to work again. Plus the overall system (on dolby digital/surround mode at least) isn’t very loud. Course I don’t have the sub hooked up yet, but I was hoping it would “rock the windows” even without it. AND the receiver gets damn hot! Its currently housed in my entertainment stand, so of course it doesn’t get a lot of air, but I’m already concerned because my DVR gets real hot. I had a cooling pad on my DVR to draw away the hot air, but when I removed the CD player from the top of the receiver and felt how hot it was, even though its been “off” the entire time, I put the cooling pad on the receiver. I haven’t had a lot of time to tinker with it, it has an ECO mode so maybe once I get it set up right, it will actually shut off when I hit the power button and won’t get hot. 

I tried coping the specs from the PDF manual, but of course adobe won’t let me copy the text, so if I need to post any specs, to me which in specific cause I’ll have to type them out. If it is worth upgrading the speakers, what brand, type, specs should I look for? The receiver pushes 120w to 170w per channel. I don’t want to go overboard on the price, I would like to keep it around the $200-300 range TOPS for speakers (less is better, but you get what you pay for also). And one more question, is coax digital just as good as optical digital? My DVD player, maybe the DVR, has the coax option, so I was thinking of getting a cable to hook it up that way and using the optical cable on the CD player.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

arej00dazed said:


> UPDATE:
> The Aiwa receiver I have is model no. AV-DV75. I think I got it working last night, but I must have wired up the front speakers opposite of what they need to be and the rear left speaker isn’t very loud compared to the others. I’m just wondering if it would be worth upgrading the speaker system or just wait til I can afford a newer surround system.
> 
> Your Aiwa is probably 10 years old - I would not spend any money on upgrades - certainly until you know it works perfectly. Then buying speakers is a good place to start.
> ...


----------



## arej00dazed (Dec 28, 2007)

thanx for the reply. Which would be cheaper, buying speakers now then a better receiver later OR wait to get an all-in-one package? Only reason why I bought it is because I've been wanting a surround system, just don't have the money. Figured for $50, I couldn't go wrong. I've been looking at replacement surround speakers, but finding a set that can handle 120w AND not break my current bank hasn't been too easy. Locally its impossible, online I've found a few options, mostly indoor/outdoor speakers.

The rear speakers are much larger. The were part of a 250w bookshelf stereo that burned out and got shot up (target practice/anger managment). I beleive its a 6 1/2" with tweeter where the the Aiwa speakers looks to be dual 3". I beleive the speakers that are being used (also has built in side firing subs) are rated for 125w.

As for wiring, my living room is roughly 25’ long, give or take a few feet. With my old setup, I ran a set of speaker wires thru the floor then up at the back of the living room (for simulated surround sound). I’m wanting to say I used 14 ga speaker wire from radio shack to do this, then soldered on some connectors (RCA style). Is 14 ga good enough to handle the distance/wattage? The RS guy said yes, but I don’t always trust their judgment. They are not running parallel to any power cables, however the back on my TV stand is a somewhat untangled mess of various cords/cables. Regardless I try to keep audio/video/power cables separate, but that’s hard to do.

Thanx again for the help. I’m basically new to home audio, but I’m also good at figuring things out and messing with electronics.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Your reciever my not put out full power to the rear speakers. Many of that vintage did not as there's really no need for it. That said, if your large rear speakers with their built-in subs need a lot of power and they're not getting it, that may be the cause of your preceived problems. Easy to check - just change the wires from the rears to the front plugs on the amp. If they play OK then it may be the Aiwa.

14 G wire should be fine.

Speaker ratings in watts are meaningless. The only thing that matters is Ohms and sensitivity. 

Does the Aiwa have a test tone available? Use that to help setup the speakers. It's usually in the Setup menu. If you're not using the sub, set your speakers to "Large", set it to "Small" if you are using it.


----------



## arej00dazed (Dec 28, 2007)

yes it has a test tone, which is how I found out that I have some wires crossed (instead of L & R for fronts, its says A & B.......hmmm which one izit George?). Anyhow, the rear speakers I have do have built in subs, but on a separate wire. So the main speaker and tweeter are firing but not the sub. I'm just using these til I can find a suitable replacement at a decent price (not paying $100+ for a 1 set of speakers unless they can get me off like in Sterns Private Parts movie).

I only have a cpl hours a night or mostly less to tinker with stuff. Add my kids into the mix and its even less time. So while I'm here at work, it drives me nuts cause I want to get r done but can't, so here I am bugging all of you.


----------



## arej00dazed (Dec 28, 2007)

turns out I actually have 18ga. wiring. Is that still sufficient enough?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

The only true test is to hook it up and use it. If you hear cereal stuff coming from the rear speakers (snap, crackle, pop) then go for larger wires. 

For most speaker wire I either go to Lowes or Home Depot and buy lamp cord. It works just fine and you can buy just the amount you need at 25 cents a foot. Or, I make my own from a spool of CAT3 cable I bought some years ago to rewire my house phones. I just use one run each for the + -, solder the 8 wire ends together, mark one with red electrical tape, then tape together. Works great.


Interesting Article Here


----------



## SMoKaLoTaPoT (Nov 9, 2010)

Watch out for the "all in one packages" as they push poor quality systems as well as poor speakers & you will get what you pay for there I messed around with 5 recivers before getting it right & the speakers are a must so bear the expence.I run a set of small PSB alfas & an alfa center speaker , with a set of Bose 201s in back.The reciever is a Pioneer vsx815s that feature MCACC which runs a small mic to the sweet spot where you listen & each speaker takes turns signalling the mic so a hard drive on board the reciever sets all speaker size equallization as well as measures the room & sets the sustem up so every time you turn it on you sit in that sweet spot & all speakers perform to the best leveels .Only Pioneer , Yamaha , & Onkyo do that kind of a set up.If you want to check speakers go to a proper shop & get them to close the doors on the big room.then start ramping up the demo speakers.I did this at Future shop here & found 80% of what they had to sell the speaker bottoms fell out 1/4 to 1/3rd the volume up.The result in poor speaker performances is due to a small magnet & lackof sheilding so outside influences can effect the speakers performance .I'm no salesman but my tiny PSB alfas kept an even pace with nuddies big over priced proline & JBL tower speakers & his cost 1200 ea where the PSBs were $150.ea back in the day.
they are total shielded speakers & push the air like a compresser through the ports.Those home theaters you see are probley made by K=tall or similar & don't waste your money on them as they can't carry the power.Its best to up size the RMS levels to 1/3rd beyond your recievers max output , then you will never blow one up.Figuredriving your car at 100% it won't last long!
The RMS is measurement of PURE power so that rating gets matched back for sizing the recviever.Do not out do the output levels beyond the spe4akers or you will pay again & again !most shops will sell you anything so the higher end or specialty shops are not so bad as they will at least point you in the proper direction. Walmart may stock great china winter coats nut they don't know jack about high fedelity! so be warned! You don't have to bust the bank but with somany things to but you want to ensure you get the BEST BANG FOR THE BUCK!!!
Its your cash.just like buying a used car..when you 1st arrive you got the cash they got the experiance , but when you leave they got the cash & you've got the experiance!!!
Beware of what you buy


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

All true.

PSB's are excellent. There are other very good not overly priced speakers out there but as Smokes says, you have to search them out. Find a good shop, get to know the owner, ask for advice and listen to it. They'll gladly sell you low priced gear because they know you'll come back to upgrade. (In fact, many have trade up policies :grin: )


----------



## obsidian231 (Dec 24, 2010)

I know this is kind of old post but i own the same receiver and yes these put out less sound to surround. I didn't really look over the reciever much because got it at a garage sale for $15 and was just wanting to make sure it worked. the manual states 175 watts rms in stereo and 120 watts rms dolby prologic surround so in dolby surround rear channels it's even less i think just because it has to reaccess power to 5 channels. Theres a few options for changing your output sound but you will need a remote to access them. I am also looking to get some decent speakers for this but since the wattage is low for rear channels of speakers i am trying to power i might see if i can find another reciever and have both in stereo to have more power for front and rear channels kind of like 4 channel stereo to be able to handle the speakers i want to power. Otherwise for a basic setup for 1 reviever i would get some decent front speakers with no more than 150 watts rms because of amp might clip being any higher if you decide you want to crank it up and blow your reciever. this way your speakers will start distorting instead so you can't ruin your amp. especially with this reciever if buying a surround package you will want to get speakers with a higher sensitivity like in the 94db rating otherwise loudness will not be very good with this reciever. i hope this helps and can answer other questions if you have any.


----------

